# ZAPI H2B 400 STBY HIGH error , 5x blinks



## mfox (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## mfox (Feb 3, 2013)

It is repaired  , both of them


----------



## mora (Nov 11, 2009)

Tell us how you fixed it or what it took to repair it so someone else having the same problem may benefit of that information.

Also post some pictures about your Kadett. We are all interested!


----------



## mfox (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello, 
First of all, Happy New Year  
When Zapi burnes, it usualy also burnes TC4429 driver on the logical plate. 
This you can see on the pics above. I also replace two 2K2 resistors with 3k3 because I put higher voltage (32 cells LiFePo4). If you don't replace resistors it is posslible that logical plate burnes because of higher voltage.

I replaced all burned pieces. But stil one was blinking 5x times. and other didnt work at all... My Friend repair it. 
On this with 5x time blink , he couldnt read proper values from sensors because some driver burned. I dont know exactly where is it.. 
On other that didnt work at all, on this burned zener diod and some others diod on the left side of pics bellow . 

I hope it helps someone with same problem


----------

